# UPC Codes



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

We have the opprotunity to put some of our honey into a store chain. They want us to buy a UPC code. 

Anyone ever done this before? What is the process? What is the cost? 

Any advice would be great. Thanks.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

I looked into this a while back. The cost was about $800 and about $200 per year after that (not counting printing) from these folks:

http://www.gs1us.org/

It turns out I didn't need it because the couple retailers I sell to offered to put bar code stickers on the honey jars themselves.

I have also heard that you can get bar codes a lot cheaper through places like this that resell bar codes:

http://www.buyabarcode.com/index.php?/en

The only hitch is you use their company's ID number not your own which may be an issue for retailers.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

If it's a chain then ask them for a list of unused
codes and there is free UPC barcode printing 
software out there.

Otherwise figure $50 to $75 per code for a 
registered one.


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

Isaac:

We bought a block of 100 codes 3-4 years ago from GS1. Like GaSteve says it is pretty expensive--you have a one time fee and then a yearly membership fee. We have only used 4 of them and I don't think any stores we have sold to have utilized them.

Check out this link, it might be the way to go. 

1-1 $ 23.00
2-10 $ 20.00
11-25 $ 18.00
26-50 $ 15.00
51-100 $ 14.00

I have the software to make the codes, I'll make them for you, if you give me the number.

Your becoming quite the Northwest Honey Mogul!


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

thanks Jamie!

The ones I have seen are cheaper then GaSteve... a lot cheaper.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

They will work as will any bar code reseller. Just remember that the GS1 company prefix (first 6 digits of the barcode) identifies their company -- not yours. If your retailers don't care -- no problem. But some retailers require the bar code prefix to be registered to your company not that of the bar code reseller. The only place to get a unique company prefix for your company is GS1. See the FAQ link below from Bluesky's link.

http://www.singleupc.com/faqs.htm#Where_can_I_use_this_UPC


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

That's who I use too. Get your own Chef. It's a business expense. I'm sure you spend more per year on your labels than you ever will on barcode registration and an annual fee.

Are you going to incorporate the UPC into your label or put it on another label?


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I agree with Mark........ incorporate it into the cost.
You are gonna go national Chef!! I see a TV show in
your future on the Food Network......


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

I realize I am a bit late getting in on this conversation, but we used www.SimplyBarcodes.net

I think I figured out that the price break point was 13. If I needed 13 or more, it was more cost effective for me to purchase 20.
Petra


----------



## irwin harlton (Jan 7, 2005)

*sent you message*

Chef Isaac has exceeded their stored private messages quota and cannot accept further messages until they clear some space.


----------



## beckyrebecca (Dec 10, 2012)

*Re: sent you message*

I am also using UPC barcode.......


----------

